# cnc router



## emmett (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi group, 
Tried to search previous posts but found nothing. I'm in the process of bidding on a computer controlled router for cutting 1/2" acrylic pieces to make electrolysis cells out of. Am I crazy to think that I'm going to be able to slow a router down enough to avoid melting the acrylic when cutting 1/8" x 6" grooves in 1/2" acrylic. Also am I going to be able to cut the sides all the way through (1/2") in one pass with a router or will I need to saw the sides? Thanks for your expertise. Great forum! Emmett


----------

